# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Büyükleri >  Vakanüvis Nedir Osmalnlıda ki ilk Vakanüvisler Kimlerdir

## veli

vaka.jpg
Vakanüvis veya Vak'a-Nüvis, Osmanlı İmparatorluğu zamanında devletin tarihsel olayları kaydetmekle görevlendirdiği kişilere verilen isim.
Vakanüvisler devlet görevlisi oldukları için olayları aktarırken tümüyle tarafsız değillerdi. Bir çok olayı, padişahı, sadrazamı, vezirleri ve diğer devlet görevlilerini iyi gösterecek şekilde kaleme almışlardır. Ancak gene de, Osmanlıların tarihi kayda geçirmekteki özeni, Osmanlı tarihinin vakanüvisler tarafından detaylı olarak korunmasını ve saklanmasını sağlamıştır. Osmanlı tarihine ait bilgilerin önemli bölümü vakanüvisler aracılığıyla günümüze ulaşmıştır. 17. yy.da yaşayan Evliya Çelebi, Kâtip Çelebi ve Halepli Mustafa Naima ilk bilinen vakanüvisler arasındadır.

----------

